# when will QUAKE be made for OSX



## eldvis (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi,
I have trawled the internet looking for any signs of a new version of quake for osx. I do have quake running on osx but it's getting a bit dated now. I have tried to fill the gap with Halo, Unreal, MoH Spearhead but none of them even get close to the playability of Quake. I find them much too slow in comparison. However I love the use of vehicles in the other games and some of the maps are excellent. 

But give me QuakeIII + longest yard map + a few mates and I'd choose that against any of the other games - any time!


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 14, 2004)

Quake 3 was out for Mac OS X couple years ago if not more! What are you talking about? Or could that be that you are asking about Doom 3? That game, according to iD will be out when it is done...


----------



## eldvis (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a patch for os9 Quake III so it runs on os x but there isn't a boxed Quake for os x, is there?

There just doesn't seem to be any development on the quake front


----------



## Racer D (Sep 14, 2004)

quake 3 altivec test 2
you download that and add .pk3 files from any quake version (windowz, mac, linux).

that is the latest. works as fast as windows version


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Sep 19, 2004)

No there is no boxed version of q3a for os x. It's not as bad as it sounds. Ones you know how to install it. It is easy. At the front of every comp usa store, there are huge cubes, lined with bargain cd software. On one of the cube q3a pc is there. It's sold for ten dollars. 

If you have any trouble figuring out how to install q3a for os x. I would recommend going over to www.quake3world.com. Ones there check out the macintosh forum facts. It include a step by step guide, with picture, to install q3a. It's 5 steps long. And each step is clearly outlined, and it'll take you all of 3 minutes to do.


----------



## a2daj (Sep 20, 2004)

I've heard that Quake 3 Gold shipped with an OS X version.  It's the boxed version that contains Quake 3 Arena and Team Arena.  I don't have a copy of that version of the game so I can't say whether or not that's true.

edit: I just looked at id's site and the system reqs seem to say that an OS X version is not included on CD.


----------



## Stridder44 (Sep 22, 2004)

dude yea, ive had quake 3 gold for a while and its os x. cheap too, you should check it out.

EDIT: er, hey nevermind.


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 22, 2004)

For what it's worth, I have Quake 2 for Mac.    
It's been a few years though, I can't swear it's OS X compatible...


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Sep 22, 2004)

Some programer in japan made an os x app for q2 q1


----------



## symphonix (Sep 22, 2004)

I have Quake 1 and 2 running fine under MacOSX (both installed from the PC version CDs onto a mates PC, just downloaded the MacOSX engine from VersionTracker and copied the pack files across a network link onto my Mac.)

Quake3 for MACOSX is pretty easy to find, same for Halo and all the Unreal Tournaments (Not sure about Unreal 1 though, I'm afraid). I've also never had trouble installing skins, maps, mods and add-ons.

A good site to visit for this sort of thing is www.macgamefiles.com, though you'd probably do better to make friends with some gamers at your local Apple store.


----------



## RacerX (Sep 22, 2004)

I have had Quake (OpenGL), Quake II and Quake III Arena running on my Mac OS X system for a few years now... Quake III was one of the first Mac OS X first-person-shooters (original port was done by the Omni Group before Id took development back in-house).

I also have had Star Trek Voyager Elite Force for a few years which is based on the Quake III engine.

I even have Ultimate Doom and Doom II for Mac OS X (OpenGL version called DoomLegacy) which are great face lifts of the old games. I also have Unreal Tournament running in Mac OS X.

All of these are played regularly along with Ghost Recon. I play Quake II the most next to Ghost Recon of the games I've listed. Additionally I have Quake II for my Rhapsody systems which can play networked with my other Macs (Mac OS 8.6 and Mac OS X) running Quake II.

The only Id game I don't have for Mac OS X that I have for a pre-Mac OS X system is Heretic... but the version I have is for Rhapsody, not Mac OS 8/9. As I have it on my Rhapsody systems, it never occurred to me to look for it for Mac OS X.

Id games have had better Mac OS X support than games from other companies mainly because John Carmack likes Mac OS X. Part of the reason there are Rhapsody versions of these games is because he was a Rhapsody user himself. I have Doom/Doom II, Heretic and Quake II (and a very early alpha version of Quake III) for Rhapsody, but have never seen any other game from any other major game development house on that platform. Considering  the massive market share Rhapsody had (next to none as I recall  ), that is pretty impressive.



So what is supposed to be missing here? All the Quake games (that I know of) seem to be running (and running quite nicely) on Mac OS X.


----------



## eldvis (Sep 23, 2004)

It's not a question of whether quake III runs on os x, I've been playing quake on os x for ages, but it's the same version as I had in os9 + an os x patch. All I'm saying is that it would be nice to get quake up to the next level like the latest Unreal and like Halo (although I prefer Quake to these, stuck in my ways). I would love to go to the shop, pick up a Quake box with an os x installer in it, a few vehicles added and maybe a new gun or two. I just feel like quake will be left behind.

let me know if I've missed a major release and I just don't know 'cos I don't get out much!


----------



## Cat (Sep 23, 2004)

Isn't Quake IV due somewhere in the first half of 2005? Based on the DOOM3 engine? Mac version in 2006?



> The game uses the Doom 3 engine, so you can imagine the screenshots are pretty lush. Details of the game include the fact it is set just a few hours after Quake 2, with numerous single missions involving either you or you and other marines fighting the Strogg ... but on their home planet. Missions will be set both inside and outside, with confirmed weapons (so far) including the blaster, machinegun, nailgun, and shotgun. Another nice addition will be the use of vehicles (a la Unreal Tournament), but these will only be available in single player mode. Multiplayer mode will be akin to Quake 3 Arena.



[Linkage] [Screenshots]


----------



## eldvis (Sep 23, 2004)

now that's what I'm talking about! Nice info Cat...


----------



## symphonix (Sep 23, 2004)

There's also a triple pack at the moment that includes MacOSX installer versions of Heretic, Hexen and SinGold.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2004)

Heretic and Hexen for macosx? Please, post the link! I would love to run heretic and hexen on my mac. I kinda grew up with these games and thought they are pc-only.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is a nice start Zammy-Sam:
http://www.insidemacgames.com/store/?view=product_268

And also you may want to try here:
http://www.macplay.com/games/heretic2.php
and here:
http://www.macplay.com/games/hexen2.php


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2004)

actually I was aware of these versions for macosx. I was more interested to the previous parts: heretic I and hexen I. heretic II was a complete different game type.
But thanks hulk!
Maybe you have links to heretic and hexen for macosx as well?


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 24, 2004)

For all I know Hexen & Heretic version 1 never made available for OS X. Also, IIRC they were OS <=9 only  Sorry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2004)

muahhhh


----------



## a2daj (Sep 25, 2004)

LoadRunner2 said:
			
		

> Some programer in japan made an os x app for q2 q1



Actually, he's from Germany.  I helped it out a bit with some input code since he didn't have a mouse with a scrollwheel at the time.

I think Omni did the Rhapsody ports of the id games.

I think Brad Oliver ported Heretic to Classic (that port helped him get into Westlake Interactive).  I believe DoomLegacy has limited support for it.  Hexen was an official release for Classic.  I haven't seen anything about an OS X port of it.


----------



## drunkmac (Oct 3, 2004)

WHATTT!? Heretic and Hexen?? Gimme!!! Sin sucked ass. Was slow as hell and crappy. Also, a mac store my friend works at has Unreal 1 for like $5. Is there an OS X app or whatever to run it?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 3, 2004)

a2daj said:
			
		

> I think Omni did the Rhapsody ports of the id games..


Omni Group worked on the Quake II and III ports for Rhapsody (and the latest versions are on their FTP site), but the Doom and Heretic ports were done by Eric Peyton based on the NEXTSTEP/OPENSTEP ports of Doom by Omni Group.

I got the feeling that John Carmack still played a part in the Quake II and III ports as he was a Rhapsody user and worked on the debugging of them with the Omni Group.

Also the very first Mac OS X version of Quake III Arena (for Mac OS X Developer Preview 4 and Public Beta) was done by the Omni Group also. It was just after the release of Mac OS X v10.0 that Id Software took it back in-house (most likely so they could sell the engine to other game developers).

If DoomLegacy supports Heretic that would be very cool. DoomLegacy has given the Doom games a wonderful facelift! Specially the OpenGL effects.


----------

